# Mario vs Sasuke Uchiha



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

Who wins?

































































Better question: how does Mario kill him?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll assume it's composite since you asked how? 

Mario uses stop watch and then uses his hammer.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Sasuke touches him twice.

Mario dies.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

The many ways for Mario to kill Sasuke......

Mario burns him to death.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

Not going to lie, I've played through a fuck ton of Mario games and not once have I took note of his featz


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

His durability is one hit above Contra.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

Last thing Saucegay will ever hear.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets list the ways how Mario can kill him

1 - Burns him to death


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Lets list the ways how Mario can kill him
> 
> 1 - Burns him to death



2. Hit him with a hammer.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

3. Jumps on him


----------



## Bowser (Sep 10, 2011)

4 - Freeze him to the death


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Mario's sure getting his dick sucked here.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 10, 2011)

5. Forces Sasuke to play Super Mario Sunshine for all of time.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

Not really. This actually will happen. Mario is pretty strong


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Not going to lie, I've played through a fuck ton of Mario games and not once have I took note of his featz



Because your mind starts sounding crazy when it starts rationalizing what goes on in the games.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Mario punches Sasuke straight in the face to make a man-hole in his head or throws him into space and goes on to beat some better opponents than sasuke. 

@Dandy Elegance:  what are you trying to do?


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> 5. Forces Sasuke to play__________             for all of time.



I'm afraid I don't understand.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Because your mind starts sounding crazy when it starts rationalizing what goes on in the games.



have an easier time trying to figure out what the fuck Giygas's attacks are.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2011)

Mario shoves the Star Rod up Sasuke's buttocks


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

6. Freezes him


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mario summons the Toad civilization. :ho



Solidfalcon said:


> 4 - Freeze him to the death





ShineMonkey said:


> 6. Freezes him


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

7. Metal Mario steamrollers him.

[YOUTUBE]ai7fe-7TxE4[/YOUTUBE]

AND.......HE CAN FLY WITH THE METAL CAP!

[YOUTUBE]30IcRSxJ-X0[/YOUTUBE]

Mario crashes into him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2011)

Mario gets hopped up on giant mushrooms

Stomps the shit out of the village degenerate


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

BLOOD IS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!1!!11!1!!


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Mario summons the Toad civilization. :ho














And they do the same thing they did to Hinata!:ho


----------



## Bowser (Sep 10, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> 7. Metal Mario steamrollers him.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ai7fe-7TxE4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


How about this?
[YOUTUBE]9HFxCLCK8_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm guessing I'm the only one who thinks enough of Mario to consider this match-up an insult to him.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 10, 2011)

8. he gets jumped over 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrUkS_3zaVE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one who thinks enough of Mario to consider this match-up an insult to him.



it is, i wont lie it is, but it's just all good fun.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> And they do the same thing they did to Hinata!:ho



To quote myself



SpaceMook said:


> Once you Shroom you can't go back.



:ho


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> it is, i wont lie it is, but it's just all good fun.



There's no shame in exterminating fail.

It's part of the warrior code.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey, let's go for a real fun thread: Mario vs. Sonic.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Hey, let's go for a real fun thread: Mario vs. Sonic.



OH SHI- *_killed by Dandy_*


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh God...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Hey, let's go for a real fun thread: Mario vs. Sonic.



that deserves this.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEuUjStgNqY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one who thinks enough of Mario to consider this match-up an insult to him.



Given franchise influence and personal enjoyment, it doesn't sound good.



Dandy Elegance said:


> Hey, let's go for a real fun thread: Mario vs. Sonic.



A million furry ears all across the web just perked up with that post.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets get out of here before Hadomaru arrives.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Given franchise influence and personal enjoyment, it doesn't sound good.



Is it possible to enjoy Uchihas without seeing them die? Which isn't even enjoyable here.



> A million furry ears all across the web just perked up with that post.



On any other forum, I'd just be like this right now:



Watching the shit fly.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

o rly?

does that include the candle lit tea?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

But of course.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. 3 and Yoshi's Island were some of the best stuff ever.

Nintendo could keep repackaging them forever and I'd be happy.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, just get them to shut Baby Mario up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> On any other forum, I'd just be like this right now:



but aren't you normally like that?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Yeah, just get them to shut Baby Mario up.



Getting bodyslammed by Giant Baby Bowser wasn't fun.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

Those fuzzy... things that fucked up your controls weren't fun either.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3 and Yoshi's Island were some of the best stuff ever.
> 
> Nintendo could keep repackaging them forever and I'd be happy.



Quality gaming.  Still got both of the original games on my shelf.



ShikiYakumo said:


> but aren't you normally like that?



Touch?.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> A million furry ears all across the web just perked up with that post.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one who thinks enough of Mario to consider this match-up an insult to him.



Not at all comrade


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 10, 2011)

7) Rapes him anally while using the metal armor.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3 and Yoshi's Island were some of the best stuff ever.
> 
> Nintendo could keep repackaging them forever and I'd be happy.



*THIS JUST THIS!!!*

(lol Yoshi is the reason Mario is on shrooms.)



Dandy Elegance said:


> Touch?.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 10, 2011)

mario wins and sasuke get rape


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Those fuzzy... things that fucked up your controls weren't fun either.



Getting ambushed by the Super Mario 64 giant eel filled me with some primal fear.



Dandy Elegance said:


> Quality gaming.  Still got both of the original games on my shelf.



I sold mine to a neighbor years ago.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2011)

Hahahhahhahaha

Sasuke gets beat down and slapped silly by Mario.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Getting ambushed by the Super Mario 64 giant eel filled me with some primal fear.



Still got that, too. 



> I sold mine to a neighbor years ago.



Damn.  A friend of mine did the same.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

I hated big boo's haunt myself, dat piano and merry go round


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

The fuzzies solo both. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0B4mXNdgJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the newer 3d games over the classics.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

8. Mega Mario time.
9. Mario throws a vegetable at him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

10. Mario uses Pow Block

11. Mario uses Blue Koopa shell!


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone ever own/watch the Super Mario All Stars VHS?


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Anyone ever own/watch the Super Mario All Stars VHS?



*Raises hand*


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Fuck it.  Selling mine now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unBip8Qe6Hg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzOeA7jEoCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

12.Mario gets a Smash ball
13.Whack him with a baseball ball
14.Whack him with a tennis racket


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

15. traps Sauce in the second dimension.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

16. Mario uses the line I'm a better character


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Just get out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

17. Mario summons the Chain Chomp and Bob-Omb civilizations.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

I said Naruto by accident didn't I. Gotta change that.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I said Naruto by accident didn't I. Gotta change that.



Yes you gotta.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

Who the fuck is this homo?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Who the fuck is this homo?



You wouldn't be refering to me, would you?


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

What did I miss? I was in the shower...

And I used to own "The Wizard" on VHS, but now the tape is gone.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 10, 2011)

No, I'm not.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

"I have "The Super Mario Bros. Super Show." Which reminds me:
18. Do the Mario.


Ultimecia said:


> No, I'm not.


Good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> What did I miss? I was in the shower...
> 
> And I used to own "The Wizard" on VHS, but now the tape is gone.



That movie was a giant commercial. 

all you missed was a list of how many ways to kill the Sauce.



jedijohn said:


> "I have "The Super Mario Bros. Super Show." Which reminds me:
> 18. Do the Mario.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6gxlbk19SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you referring to me?


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

19. Kick him in the crotch...


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> That movie was a giant commercial.
> 
> all you missed was a list of how many ways to kill the Sauce.



but i also feel a little something else was trying to flamebait me.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin is gay.


----------



## XxylophonE3 (Sep 10, 2011)

20. 1-Up Shroom his ass ftw


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6gxlbk19SE[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl
:rofl
:rofl
Reps for you.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

So sad to see my man Snake get killed.  Why'd he have to die like Sauce? =/


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

XxylophonE3 said:


> 20. 1-Up Shroom his ass ftw



So bring him back to life and make him do the mario?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> So bring him back to life and make him do the mario?



Indeed, good sir.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Asassin is gay.



If by "gay", you mean I'm "happy", then yes... nice bait bro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> So sad to see my man Snake get killed.  Why'd he have to die like Sauce? =/



Refusing to do the Mario = DEATH!


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> If by "gay", you mean I'm "happy", then yes... nice bait bro.



I meant gay as in you like men.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

21. Make him run through Super Kaizo World.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> 21. Make him run through Super Kaizo World.



That is punishment 0 actually.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

22. Just punch the fucker in the face.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> So sad to see my man Snake get killed.  Why'd he have to die like Sauce? =/



Hey it's alright man... no worries, just remember without mario, there wouldn't be snake. But hey, they're both cool.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> 21. Make him run through Super Kaizo World.





ShikiYakumo said:


> That is punishment 0 actually.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I meant gay as in you like men.



You like men? 

Wow, okay, no need to tell me, dude. xD


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

Last thing Sasuke hears:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn27GEzEsU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> You like men?
> 
> Wow, okay, no need to tell me, dude. xD



Is that your idea of a comeback?

Honestly?

You're fucking worse than I thought.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

Needs more rape.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Needs more rape.



23. Mario makes Sauce suck him off. Then because of the bad job, Mario kills him.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

24. Mario gets Flying Cap, grabs Sasuke, and drops him in a bottomless pit.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> 23. Mario makes Sauce suck him off. Then because of the bad job, Mario kills him.



All fun that was in this thread has just been instantaneously killed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

25. Mario uses his mustache.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

26. Neg Shitmonkey.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

Negging me won't kill Sasuke. And Never said it needed more rape.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> 23. Mario makes Sauce suck him off. Then because of the bad job, Mario kills him.





ShineMonkey said:


> Negging me won't kill Sasuke. And Never said it needed more rape.




Not literally.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

Needs m0ar rape doesn't mean turn Mario into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Negging me won't kill Sasuke. And Never said it needed more rape.



Naw, but your user CP could use some .


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Is that your idea of a comeback?
> 
> Honestly?
> 
> You're fucking worse than I thought.



what? you're the one who brought sexual preferences into this, senor Elegance and all you can think about now is trying to diss and flamebait me in this thread. 

So everything you say to me now goes back to you like a mirror.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 10, 2011)

Look at this its actually pretty good...Mario vs Sasuke.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGTZzqkcXVU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> what? you're the one who brought sexual preferences into this, senor Elegance and all you can think about now is trying to diss and flamebait me in this thread.
> 
> So everything you say to me now goes back to you like a mirror.



Not really, because I'm not just going 'no u' when someone says something that's clearly a stab at your paranoia.  No-one was baiting you for shit.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 10, 2011)

^^ Ahah....

^ Easy now, big fella.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

GoogleCheezy said:


> Look at this its actually pretty good...Mario vs Sasuke.....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGTZzqkcXVU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



 That's not accurate.
Mario and Luigi would never take damage from Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Not really, because I'm not just going 'no u' when someone says something that's clearly a stab at your paranoia.  No-one was baiting you for shit.



You mentioned a very certain thread after the words "Let's go to the real fun thread"... that sounds like a large flamebait to me after celebrating mario's victory against sah-soo-gay.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> [YOUTUBE]DFqoVN3EQ7A[/YOUTUBE]



I don't see any pwnage by Mario.
Get that shit out of here.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

27. Invisibility is a bitch.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> You mentioned a very certain thread after the words "Let's go to the real fun thread"... that sounds like a large flamebait to me after celebrating mario's victory against sah-soo-gay.



Yeah, and you're wrong.

Besides, lol @ treating a victory over Sauce like it means anything.  I only made that perfectly clear to anyone with basic reading comprehension:



Dandy Elegance said:


> I'm guessing I'm the only one who thinks enough of Mario to consider this match-up an insult to him.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

28. Push him into a black hole.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Yeah, and you're wrong.
> 
> Besides, lol @ treating a victory over Sauce like it means anything.  I only made that perfectly clear to anyone with basic reading comprehension:



Yeah that's why I was honestly not all too excited over this thread... cause even though I agree all the way that mario would kill sasuke, it just doesn't feel all that of a big deal, since almost anyone would beat sasuke.


----------



## Light (Sep 10, 2011)

29. Throws the sun at him.(if this wasn't done already)


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 10, 2011)

Mario pwns Sasuke.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Wy_DubJuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Yeah that's why I was honestly not all too excited over this thread... cause even though I agree all the way that mario would kill sasuke, it just doesn't feel all that of a big deal, since almost anyone would beat sasuke.



A falling rock would beat Sasuke.

No, no, that's insulting the rock.

Falling, fossilised dog shit would beat Sasuke.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

30. Run him over with either a kart or a bike.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> A falling rock would beat Sasuke.
> 
> No, no, that's insulting the rock.
> 
> Falling, fossilised dog shit would beat Sasuke.



Insulting to the fossilized dog shit.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

I must say, this thread is full of win.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> A falling rock would beat Sasuke.
> 
> No, no, that's insulting the rock.
> 
> Falling, fossilised dog shit would beat Sasuke.



Actually a crippled baby ant could beat Sasuke Uchiha.

Mario doesn't deserve to fight an opponent this shitty.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 10, 2011)

31. Chain Chomp gets a new chew toy.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 10, 2011)

part 1
[YOUTUBE]gjWwEJNidqQ[/YOUTUBE]







part 2

[YOUTUBE]8gVMExIZY5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2011)

Mario devours Sasuke's soul.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 11, 2011)

32: Matter erasing scrub brush from SMW makes a return.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Sep 11, 2011)

33. Sasuke listens to this and dies from the awesomeness:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiAxiGZKpGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Engix (Sep 11, 2011)

34. Mario looks at Sasuke.


----------

